# GUANGZHOU | Nansha Pearl Bay Area Urban Development | U/C



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

GDH Nansha Plaza

location: Lingshan Island , Nansha

The project has a construction area of approximately 133,000 square meters, including two north-south office buildings, covering office, retail and other business formats. It is equipped with its own business supporting platform. After completion, it will provide conference space, staff restaurant, shared office space and other services to create a headquarters double-tower business flagship.










render





















project photo

























南沙产业载体系列报道6 | 封顶！广州南沙粤海广场南塔“拔地而起” -中国高新产业规划网


南沙产业载体系列报道6 | 封顶！广州南沙粤海广场南塔“拔地而起”




shiwuwuguihua.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Poly Nansha Tianhui

Adjacent to the waterway of Jiaomen River and across the river from Lingshan Island, it is Guangzhou's first gateway to Nansha and a livable area for Nansha's modern coastal gateway. It is also Poly's super-large complex in Nansha with the largest volume, the most complete supporting facilities, and a total construction area of over 1.2 million square meters.



Land Area: 192,000 square meters

Total number of apartments : 3356 units

Property company: Poly (Guangzhou) Property Development Co., Ltd.

Building area: 850,000 square meters

Greening rate: 35%

Development Phase I: 9 buildings in the north plot, 6 buildings in the south plot

Floor status: 15 high-rise residential buildings + 4 commercial buildings (23-46 floors)

Render


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Yango- Starry Peninsula

The project is located in the center of Nansha's Jiaomen CBD, next to the Jiaomen Station of Line 4. Jiaomen CBD is the image cover of Nansha and the city meeting room.

The total construction area of the project is about 3 million square meters, covering about 290 meters of twin tower landmarks, about 100,000 square meters of landmark commercials, about 388,000 square meters of high-end residential buildings, high-end hotels, landmark office buildings and other colorful businesses.


render


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Women and Children's Medical Center (Nansha )

Land area of about 5,4536.5 square meters,
The total construction area is 155,923 square meters
capacity: 780 beds 

opened to public: 2022


Nine floors above ground, two floors underground
The main construction content is the emergency outpatient building, inpatient building, scientific research building and underground parking lot.

This project is composed of three towers and podiums to form a single body. The overall architectural shape is integrated with windmill elements. From the air, you can see three “Y”-shaped windmills slowly turning, blowing endless hope of life.


The project was officially started in March 2020 by China Railway Construction Nansha Investment Development Co., Ltd. in cooperation with China Railway Construction Southern Company, and the main body of the project was officially capped in December of that year. It is expected to be completed in mid-2022 and delivered to the owner.


render









































project photo 2021-11























惊艳！“海之风车”现端倪


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 探长 from gaoloumi 2021-11

Lingshan Island



















Nansha Juntai Tennis Center

Nansha Juntai Tennis Center is located on the northwest and southwest sides of the main stadium of Nansha Sports Center, with a total land area of 39,000 square meters, building 18 tennis courts and 2 supporting houses.

18 tennis courts including 4 indoor courts, 7 outdoor hard courts, 6 outdoor clay courts (fixed stands with 400 seats) and 1 center court (fixed stands with 1800 seats); 2 supporting facilities , a supporting hotel (with a professional gym of 1000 square meters) and an office building.













Nansha Jinmao Marriott Hotel


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-12


Lingjian Island


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by 蓝色心晴 from gaoloumi 2021-12

Nansha Lingjian Island


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by hzxpyp from gaoloumi 2021-12


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a couple of screenshots from an aerial video of Lingshan Island on Xigua from around 2 weeks ago.


https://www.ixigua.com/7050780811347362312?logTag=da6d6131d6e82c91bd47


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-3

Near Hongli Metro Station of Hongli Island




























Lingjian Island


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Project Name | The First Affiliated (Nansha) Hospital of Sun Yat-Sen University

Project Location | Nansha District, Guangzhou

Developer: Guangzhou Nansha District Construction Center

Construction contractor : China Construction Eighth Engineering Bureau Co., Ltd.

Architect: The EPC consortium composed of China Construction Eighth Bureau, China Construction Southwest Research Institute, etc.

Land area | 155934㎡

Building area | 510044.76㎡

Number of beds | 1500 beds

The construction site is located on the west side of Hengli Island, the starting area of Mingzhu Bay District, Hengli Town, Nansha District, Guangzhou City. It covers an area of 155,934 square meters, with a total construction area of 510,044.76 square meters and a total number of 1,500 beds, covering the three major functions of medical treatment, teaching and scientific research. The EPC consortium composed of China Construction Eighth Bureau and China Construction Southwest Research Institute completed the related work of plan deepening, preliminary design, construction drawings and construction. Construction began in July 2018 and will be put into use in June 2022.



The main building complex of the project is divided into two areas, north and south. The north area is for the medical room of a 1350-bed general hospital; Overhead corridors are set up between the northern districts to achieve convenient communication regardless of rain or shine.

Equipped with various advanced operating rooms, including emergency surgery, day surgery, interventional surgery, central surgery, specialist surgery, compound surgery (DSA+CT, MRI+CT), reserved MR7.0T, proton knife, and introduced advanced medical treatment from the United States Resources, the Da Vinci Teaching Center is equipped with 2 Da Vinci robots and 6 simulation trainers to provide precise diagnosis and treatment for patients while building a smart hospital. In the way of combining the whole hospital-level logistics system + the non-hospital-level logistics system, comprehensively set up a garbage quilt and kitchen waste recycling system, rail car, pneumatic logistics, AGV automatic guided vehicle, etc., equipped with a standard helipad, providing instant response Air rescue service, people in distress at sea can be transported to the berth by ships and boats, the rescue channel is unobstructed, and the "front-yard-in-yard" is seamlessly connected to achieve full coverage of "sea, land and air".

It fully embodies the principle of "green ecology, low-carbon energy saving, smart city, and Lingnan characteristics", conforms to the subtropical humid and hot climate characteristics of Nansha, Guangzhou, and realizes the goal of "green campus, star-rated buildings" with the concept of building priority and equipment as a supplement. Among them, the international medical center has achieved the green building three-star design mark certification, and other parts of the campus have achieved the green building two-star design mark certification. 


















































广州中山大学附属第一（南沙）医院 | 中建西南院 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

A 4K xigua video screenshot update capturing the developments coming together on Lingshan Island. 


https://www.ixigua.com/7080431074253210124?logTag=4be1c9466499041f652a


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

This xigua video screenshot update is probably the most beautiful and best quality one I've ever uploaded. Great to see the construction of projects on Lingshan Island and the other parts of Nansha District progress in such a spectacular way.


https://www.ixigua.com/7085250179129049614?logTag=666851a90271fa8eb500


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Nansha International Conference Center 2022-4


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The Pearl Bay Area will build a cross-river tunnel 

On May 3, the general contract for the design and construction of the Nansha Pearl Bay Area Cross-River Channel Project (the first phase) began to bid. The cross-river passage in the Pearl Bay Area is a systematic cross-river passage that connects the core blocks within the Pearl Bay starting area, strengthens the connection between groups, and serves medium and short-distance arrivals and departures. The construction of the first phase of the cross-river passage will effectively shorten the travel distance between Lingshan and the core business districts of Hengli Island.

The road level of the main line of the tunnel is the main road, with a total length of 5.67 kilometers, a two-way six-lane scale, a design speed of 50 kilometers per hour, and various types of passenger traffic.

























明珠湾区将建越江通道，串联各核心区块


南沙明珠湾区跨江通道工程（首期段）开始招标。



huacheng.gz-cmc.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Nansha Yuexiu International Finance Center | 220 meters 43 floors | 146 meters 32 floors | 100 meters 27 floors


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Women's and Children's Medical Center( Nansha)

located on the south side of South Avenue, Jiaomen Island, Huangge Town. The project has completed the capping of the main structure in December 2020. At present, the installation of mechanical and electrical equipment is 90% completed, and the facade decoration is 98% completed. %, the interior decoration is 80% complete.



来这里就医，坐享“星辰大海”~


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangdong Provincial Hospital of Traditional Chinese Medicine Nansha Hospital


The project has a total land area of 103,000 square meters and a total construction area of 378,000 square meters. The project has 5 towers, 2 basements, and 5 podiums (partially 3 and 4 floors), including medical business rooms, scientific research 1,200 beds and 3,200 parking spaces for motor vehicles will be built in the housing, teaching room, dormitory room, etc.


At present, 50% of the project progress has been completed. It is planned to basically complete the decoration and decoration, mechanical and electrical installation and curtain wall construction within this year. It will be basically completed in 2023. After completion, it will add a medical, teaching and research institute in Nansha with the characteristics of traditional Chinese medicine. A tertiary-level large general hospital.

Render










project photo 2022-5




















进度过半！省中医院南沙医院建设“内外兼修”


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

On May 17th, 2022, the capping event of the main project of Xinyoneng's silicon carbide chip manufacturing project was held in Nansha, Guangzhou.


Guangdong Xinyoneng Semiconductor Co., Ltd. is the largest silicon carbide chip manufacturing and R&D enterprise in China for the automotive and industrial control fields.

Xiao Guowei, chairman of Guangdong Xinyoneng Semiconductor Co., Ltd., introduced that the total investment of the Xinyueneng silicon carbide chip project is 7.5 billion yuan, covering an area of 150 acres. The first phase invested 3.5 billion yuan to build a production line with an annual output of 240,000 6-inch silicon carbide wafers; the second phase built a production line with an annual output of 240,000 8-inch silicon carbide wafer chips.

The project products include silicon carbide SBD/JBS, MOSFET, IGBT and other power devices, which are mainly used in new energy vehicles, charging piles, industrial power supplies, smart grids and photovoltaic power generation. The annual output value will reach 10 billion yuan.





__





国内首个！广州南沙实现宽禁带半导体全产业链布局_广州日报大洋网


国内唯一一家专注于车规级、具备规模化产业聚集及全产业链配套能力的碳化硅芯片制造项目，今日主体工程在广州南沙区迎来封顶。广州南沙正成为国内首个实现宽禁带半导体全产业链布局的地区。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

On May 19, the judging meeting of the international competition for the architectural concept plan of the permanent site of the Greater Bay Area Science Forum was held in Nansha. This review meeting was hosted by the Guangzhou Nansha Development Zone Management Committee and undertaken by the Pearl Bay Development and Construction Administration.


The permanent venue of the Greater Bay Area Science Forum is located in the core area of Pearl Bay and Nansha Science City in Nansha District, east of the central business district of Lingshan Island, and at the center of vision where the Pearl River estuary enters the central city. After completion, the Greater Bay Area Science Forum will be held to attract international teams of scientists and high-tech enterprises to gather in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area to achieve in-depth exchanges and cooperation across borders, disciplines and fields, and create a high-level for the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area. Technological innovation think tank.









打造全球科学合作平台！大湾区科学论坛永久会址参赛建筑方案首揭面纱


9位业界知名专家对参赛作品进行评审




mp.weixin.qq.com





Total 9 design options


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Nansha Leatop Center






















project photo 2022-8



















Photo by 探长 2022-10


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 探长 2022-10


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 探长 from gaoloumi

Nansha Pearl Bay Bridge


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Women and Children's Medical Center Nansha District

The project is located on Jiaomen Island in the Jiaomen River Basin. The planning and layout of the functional area is based on the general idea of "harbour surrounded by building blocks", with a total construction area of 156,000 square meters.

The hospital has 780 beds and will be built into a modern tertiary first-class specialized hospital integrating medical treatment, preventive health care and scientific research, such as obstetrics and gynecology, pediatrics, reproductive medicine, and maternal and child health care.

expected to open for public: 2023

render











project photos 2022-11




























冲刺！蕉门河畔的这所医院功能完善，色彩缤纷







mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 探长 from gaoloumi 2022


Nansha Golf Club


----------

